# Need a ton of fast storage? New Synology NAS



## Virtuoso (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been waiting a long time for this. Synology just released the 1621xs+ NAS with 6 bays, 2 M2 cache slots and 10GbE.

Just ordered one, along with 6x 14TB drives. 









DiskStation® DS1621xs+ | Synology Inc.


On-premises cloud solution built for performance




www.synology.com


----------



## Rory (Sep 14, 2020)

US$1600.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 15, 2020)

Congratulations!
But make sure the hard disks are not SMR





CMR and SMR Hard Drives | Seagate US


See the list of recording technology utilized on our internal hard drives



www.seagate.com












WD publishes complete list of SMR drives following user backlash


Using SMR technology instead of conventional magnetic recording allows HDD manufacturers to put out denser drives at cheaper prices. While that also sounds like a win for...




www.techspot.com












Use of Shingled Magnetic Recording (SMR) technology in Toshiba Consumer Hard Drives. | Toshiba Electronic Devices & Storage Corporation | Asia-English


The introduction of Shingled Magnetic Recording (SMR) technology has enabled HDD manufacturers, such as Toshiba, to increase the capacity of their spinning platter drives beyond that of existing approaches.



toshiba.semicon-storage.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 15, 2020)

That so would've angered me if I'd bought the 2x6tb reds last year instead of the 8s (which use CMR).

Other than that, I prefer to use QNAP in terms of price/performance, trading off some software functionality for hardware. I'm working at a lower level in the product line, though! Both companies make good NAS units.

A NAS at that level is something pros should make use of to back up their work.


----------



## iMovieShout (Sep 15, 2020)

We used to have a top end QNAP with around 8TB storage over 10 drives, but then discovered we could get the same (well better) performance and a lot more storage using a Dell rack mounted server (Dell R710 or R720). I sold the QNAP for £3500 and for about £800 got a 2nd hand Dell R710 with 2 year warranty on eBay. Recycled our WD REDs and added another WD 10TB for backup, and with the extra horsepower I also have it running Vienna Ensemble Pro 7 (upgraded the dual CPUs to XEON 5675s which totals 12-cores / 24 threads) running Windows Server 2012R2 (cost £25 on eBay), and voila, a nice cheap alternative to QNAP and many other NAS setups. 
That said, you'll need to set aside some time to install Windows Server. Last year we upgraded it again to 256GB RAM, and network to 10GBE, and the WDs to Samsung SSDs. NAS systems are however, read to go (pretty much) and normally require less maintenance. So Pros and Cons either way.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice! Yes, NAS are definitely a convenience be what you did. And conveniences can cost.


----------

